

Transform any image into a magic coloring pic (jquery, canvas,...) - magichacker
http://www.barbafan.de/farbzauber/w?url=http%3A%2F%2Fimg.ffffound.com%2Fstatic-data%2Fassets%2F6%2Fb2857b775284f551c2937c6b6a621e409eb2037c_m.jpg&bw=1

======
magichacker
the evolution of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880364>

